# Is there an outstanding recall for 2016 models?



## MorTTy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just used the MOT-check service on the GOV.UK website and found the following displayed for my 2016 TTS:

"Outstanding recall found
This vehicle has been recalled since at least 26 June 2020.

Contact a AUDI dealership to arrange for repairs.

If you've had the recalled component repaired recently, it can take up to 3 weeks for the manufacturer to update their records.

This information is provided by the vehicle manufacturer. If you think the information is wrong, contact the vehicle manufacturer's dealership. Please do not contact the DVSA, as we are not able to change the recall status."

Does anybody know what this relates to?

MorTTy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

https://www.check-vehicle-recalls.servi ... 16/recalls
Fuel tank could be damaged in an accident.
Hoggy.


----------



## MorTTy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you Hoggy, I will contact the garage and see if my car is affected.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

only the _quattro _are affected


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Is there a 'cut off' for this recall? (heat shield near fuel tank?) .. Did it extend to 2017 models?


----------



## smh (Jun 27, 2017)

My June 2019 TT had the recall and has now been fixed so the cutoff is at least 2019.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

smh said:


> My June 2019 TT had the recall and has now been fixed so the cutoff is at least 2019.


My car delivered end of July 2019 didn't need it, so I guess the cut off is around then.

For UK cars you can check here https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/ just enter the reg number and press outstanding safety recalls.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

there is surely a cut-off but I ignore it, however looks that all the _quattro _TT's built before, are affected


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> there is surely a cut-off but I ignore it, however looks that all the _quattro _TT's built before, are affected


I called Belfast Audi and they confirmed I'll need to book my car in for the 'Edge' fix, I thought they would've contacted me for a safety recall? I'm leaving it until my annual service is due in November as they say it's not that important...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in pure theory they must contact the owner by letter since is a safety recall, in practical terms is not always like this... mine has been imported from Germany and I did not receive anything, other mates who bought the car from Audi Italy all received a recall letter....


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

gAgNiCk said:


> I called Belfast Audi and they confirmed I'll need to book my car in for the 'Edge' fix, I thought they would've contacted me for a safety recall? I'm leaving it until my annual service is due in November as they say it's not that important...


Interesting that an Audi dealer is calling a "Safety Recall" not that important :?

When I called up to book mine in I was offered an alternative vehicle, until it could be done. I didn't take them up on the offer as my car was tucked up in the garage, off the road.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Barmybob said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> > I called Belfast Audi and they confirmed I'll need to book my car in for the 'Edge' fix, I thought they would've contacted me for a safety recall? I'm leaving it until my annual service is due in November as they say it's not that important...
> ...


The Audi guy told me that they would've sent a letter if it was that important, I then explained that what the fix actually does, he was oblivious of the crash fire hazard.


----------



## Aikidomelly (Oct 20, 2018)

Just booked mine in at Hull Audi.
30 mins to one hour to fit heat shields.
Easy process. Although I did ask about engine thermostat, as mine has a slight leak. 
He said he has known some Audi's to be recalled but not mine.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Aikidomelly said:


> Just booked mine in at Hull Audi.
> 30 mins to one hour to fit heat shields.
> Easy process.


Thats what they told me and few other forum members. 
Those 1.30hr turn in to 3h very easily


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

captainhero17 said:


> Aikidomelly said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked mine in at Hull Audi.
> ...


Dropped mine off at 9.30 they called me to collect at just before 12.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

leak from thermostat housing is quite common in earlier models (should have been solved from '18 ym), however there has been no a proper recall for this, they just replace the part with revised one when they detect the problem (leak)



Aikidomelly said:


> Just booked mine in at Hull Audi.
> 30 mins to one hour to fit heat shields.
> Easy process. Although I did ask about engine thermostat, as mine has a slight leak.
> He said he has known *some Audi's to be recalled *but not mine.


----------



## TTrevS (May 10, 2020)

Hi,

I took my Used Approved 2016 1.8Tfsi with full Audi service history for an inspection service yesterday at 32000 miles, and the dealer reported that I have a coolant leak and need a replacement thermostat housing and water pump housing which they offered to do for me at a reduced' cost of £960! (apparently their full price is £1200).

Thanks to lockdown the car has done less than 7000 miles since the last service a year ago and only 4000 since they MOT'd it 8 months ago. I find it a bit suspicious that there was no coolant stain indicating a problem then, but now I am out of warranty there is.

From checking this forum and a general google search this part seems to be a common fault but not admitted by Audi so no recall. Surely it's not fit for purpose if it fails at such low age/mileage! Have any other forum members must have suffered similarly, and if so has anyone has had success with getting a sensible goodwill contribution from the dealer or Audi UK when out of warranty?

Indys seem to charge closer to £600, but I'd prefer to get Audi to fix it if the price was sensible. I'm also a bit concerned that if the part is prone to failing the replacement might fail again in another 30000 miles?

Any thoughts, experiences, advice appreciated...thanks.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Mine had both airbags replaced and an update to the MMI which I cannot figure out any difference.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

I found it amusing that having had the car serviced yesterday, my recall letter arrived today 

I needed to speak to the dealer about something else from yesterday, and in passing they told me that they had actioned it. No mention of it yesterday when I (socially distancing) picked the car up though!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just had a letter through today for this recall.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Got the same.

in terms of the question, when your car goes in to Audi they will check for anything outstanding. Its nothing you need to know/worry about.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

It shows on the digital service history once its been carried out


----------

